# Testen und debuggen gleichzeitig mit NetBeans



## deamon (16. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

kann man mit NetBeans während man JUnit-Tests ausführt auch gleichzeitig einen Debugger laufen lassen? Wenn ja: wie?

Ich hätte sowas sie "Test and Debug" im Menü "Run" oder "Debug" vermutet, aber das gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## maki (16. Mrz 2009)

Wenn du richtig testest brauchst du keinen Debugger.

Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit NB nicht aus, aber bei Eclipse gibt es die Möglichkeit auch Unittests zu debuggen.


----------



## deamon (16. Mrz 2009)

Wieso braucht man keinen Debugger wenn man "richtig" testet?

Wenn ein Test, einen Fehler aufdeckt, macht es sich doch ganz gut, diesem mit einem Debugger gleich auf die Schliche kommen zu können, oder nicht?


----------



## maki (16. Mrz 2009)

deamon hat gesagt.:


> Wieso braucht man keinen Debugger wenn man "richtig" testet?
> 
> Wenn ein Test, einen Fehler aufdeckt, macht es sich doch ganz gut, diesem mit einem Debugger gleich auf die Schliche kommen zu können, oder nicht?


theoretisch:
Wenn der Test eindeutig & einfach genug ist, zeigt er den Fehler schon an, naürlich vorrausgesetzt dass es sich um einem isolierten Unittest handelt und nicht "alles" auf einmal testet wird.


----------

